# I need some geometry lessons.



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I need to lay out a nautical star for a carved inlay on a bar. Sortof a Sailor Jerry type tattoo design. I'd just print the damn thing out mfself but my frickin' printer's out of juice.

Anyone know how to lay out a star?


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

is that four or five pointed....either case...draw a circle and divide 360 by the number of points....that should get you started.....I guess.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

5 point....nevermind. I found it.

I googled " drafting a five point star ". I'm such a dolt sometimes.:laughing:


----------



## CILONE (Jun 26, 2007)

Honestly, I would either wait until your have a printer up and running and save your self some hassle or if you have kids, then there is bounds to be something with a star on it that you can use. I have two kids and I would have no problem finding a star.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

C'mon!!! I'm a luthier...what's a little math...pshh.:laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

P.S. No kids never. Don't care fer the screamin' lil' monsters.
And before I get hate mail.....would you want your kids growin' up in East Van?


Didn't think so.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm on to you dog. I'm gonna give all 5 of our kids your email. Expect hatemail. :2guns: :stuart: 

On the star just go to the dallas cowboy website and hld up a pice of paper to your monitor and trace the thing. Who needs a printer eh?


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

My monitor ain't that big...36" dia.

And I said no hate mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

After you trace something you can expand the scribe in any manner of ways brutha. 
I was jokin about the hatemail. kids are so wrapped up in themselves they ain't got time to hate. Ain't that beautiful! :yes:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Does that help????

That gives you enough dimensions to be able to strike arc's to get all the points on the star.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

It does thanks!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

No problem.............. (they joys of bieng a Design Drafter)


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*Star*

Geometry lessons were never like this at school.
johnep


----------

